# Legal Requirements with Nicotene



## Tristan jnr (14/6/17)

Hi. 

I am making my own flavors. I am selling it to my friends and I'm doing really good. Are their any legal requirements if I want to start selling to the public with the nicotine? I am thinking about creating a website etc. I really don't want to do something that is not allowed? Any suggestions maybe?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## aktorsyl (14/6/17)

Would be interesting to know this. I don't _*think*_ there are any specific requirements because there's a distinct lack of regulation (hence the call for regulation, which I agree with to a large extent) - but I could be wrong. Honestly don't know. We have some legal minds on this forum, hoping they'll see this and give their input.

Personally though, I would make sure the labels are clearly marked with the nicotine content and a warning to keep away from children/pets/etc. Also a warning label for the product not to be sold to under-18's. If you want to future-proof it, you can have your own MSDS's on record for each product in the line, that contains the ingredients of each juice (which you can break down further by looking at the ingredients of the flavour concentrates too, where available). So if the EU laws are implemented here, you'd be covered in almost all areas except bottle size.

Again, just guessing here. Don't take my word for it


----------

